
Ruby Streams - cawel
http://jpalardy.blogspot.com/2007/02/ruby-streams.html
======
pjackson
I always liked this implementation:

[http://chneukirchen.org/blog/archive/2005/05/lazy-streams-
fo...](http://chneukirchen.org/blog/archive/2005/05/lazy-streams-for-
ruby.html)

